# Possibly Moving Cories



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

i know i posted this sometime a while ago, but im really deciding to do it today. i have 3 albino cories in a 20g at the moment and im really edging towards putting them in my 38g only because with all of the guppies in there, it's really tight. would that make them less stressed with a more open environment, or should i leave them in there since they have gotten used to it and dont mind thenlack of space. please help lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

The 38g is pretty full as well (or will be soon), but I think they might be happier there with the other cory species. I'd say go ahead and move them.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

well i just tried, and i thought it would work, but my jack surprisingly started going after them.

i ended up moving them back =( i guess ill just stick with the ones i have


----------

